# Solved: Brazil blackouts result of cyber hacking



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5ixq3Gm6MdDeOd-0bYb53iVENNq5Q

Could it happen in the USA.
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/11/06/60minutes/main5555565.shtml



> "If I were an attacker and I wanted to do strategic damage to the United States, I would either take the cold of winter or the heat of summer, I probably would sack electric power on the U.S. East Cost, maybe the West Coast, and attempt to cause a cascading effect. All of those things are in the art of the possible from a sophisticated attacker," McConnell explained.
> 
> "Do you believe our adversaries have the capability of bringing down a power grid?" Kroft asked.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not hackers after all.

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/11/brazil_blackout/


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes,"Live Free or Die Hard" the fourth part of the Bruce Willis "Die Hard" movie series was a chilling reminder of the Murphys Law--"if anything can go wrong, it will go wrong".


----------

